#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [照片] 他們家竟然養狼啊,羨慕死了

## tyrael

他們家竟然養狼啊,好想養啊,好想養啊,好想養啊.............

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

這般栓著養...不如不養

不過這狼滿漂亮的耶=W=
還有兩隻小狼來的~XP

----------


## 狼王白牙

可愛吧  :lupe_thpt:   可愛的話, 請讓他在野外自由的奔跑, 他會更快樂喔   :Cool:  

參考一下這篇: *想養狼的看看非洲的經驗(新聞轉貼)*

----------


## 满月狼嗥

好可憐！
竟然把它們給綁起來！
因該讓它們自由，它們會跟加有帥氣。

----------


## 熾祈

突然的很痛心，對於那些被鐵鍊綁住的狼兒們（苦笑）
養狼自己本身只比較同意保護協會的做法，至少他們會提供狼兒們能夠自由奔馳的地方˙Ｗ˙/

話說回來…第一張狼算是瘦到一個不像樣了嗄啊啊＠口＠！！

----------


## 黃色笨蛋

不應該被人拴住的吧
狼就是種可遠觀不可褻玩的動物
勸他還是放了吧

----------


## 島月

限制動物的天性本來就是一種很慘忍的行為，竟然還綁起來!!我非常不贊同這種作法。

----------


## 銀月

這....!!
毛色是很好看
可是這樣不要養算了
畢竟狼不適合養再家吧
再說這樣限制也有點可憐
狼這種動物本來就是該跑該獵食的
再說都有了兩隻小狼了
這太過分了...
再說這有犯法了吧??
不是說不能私底下養野生動物嗎?

----------


## tyrael

的確如此啊

非常贊成各位的想法

還是自然中的他們最美啊

那戶人家似乎是暫時收養的

希望他們早日回歸自然吧

----------


## 黑月影狼

看到時覺得很羨慕而且很可愛
可是.....
被拴著感覺有點難過....
狼是自尊心很強的動物不是嗎?
(最近剛看完狼圖騰)

----------


## 山風

> 看到時覺得很羨慕而且很可愛
> 可是.....
> 被拴著感覺有點難過....
> 狼是自尊心很強的動物不是嗎?
> (最近剛看完狼圖騰)


嗯...<<狼圖騰>>是一本不錯的書呢!(我只看到一半XD

覺得那些狼很委屈...，第二張的狼顯然看的出來他們很害怕...(尾巴都縮了...

----------


## 亞多士

話說狼如果失去了在草原上奔馳的自由...
那麼那種大自然的美...
就顯現不出來了...
還蠻可惜的說...

----------


## 嵐隱

照片這是...大陸嗎~?

狼應該也算保育類動物吧~數量越來越少~

實在不適合做寵物...

既然是狼，還是讓牠自由的奔跑比較好~^^
大家一起來領養流浪狗吧~XD(炸)~(踢飛

----------


## 嗜血狂狼

鐵鏈子..
自由沒有 還是真正的狼嗎?
自由奔跑的才是有靈魂的狼
這樣的狼只有軀殼了
有種悲傷感

----------


## 鵺影

沒什麼好羨慕的吧...

看到狼群被這樣豢養,不由得湧起一股心酸的感覺...  :onion_08:  

如果真的很想養的人,
建議選擇類似的犬類吧...
(例如雪橇犬,即一般俗稱的哈士奇和阿拉斯加犬)

也許有人會說台灣氣候炎熱,
不適合飼養寒帶犬,
這是因為過度溺愛所造成的結果...

雪橇犬的毛皮有兩層,
除了禦寒,其實也有調節溫度的功用,
所以千萬不可以整天開著冷氣讓牠吹,
頂多只要一台電風扇和一盆清水即可.
(越是讓牠習慣冷氣,使得毛皮逐漸失去調溫功能,牠越怕熱)

----------


## 上官犬良

對人類諂媚的狼,不是狼
是單有軀殼沒有靈魂的生物
騰格里不會讓狼被鐵鍊束縛
牠們的魂會被拯救

----------


## 巴特

養他..不好吧  

既然是同獸系....

那讓他們在草原上奔跑   總比被關著好吧

但他們的毛色真的不錯喔！= =

----------


## 月影之虎

我想那些狼
應該蠻難過的
因為牠們失去了自由
而且還會引來問題
可能會像
有些台灣獼猴
和松鼠
一樣
喪失了的覓食的機會
只會等人類給的食物
而且也會失去了野性
到最後只會走上毀滅之路

對了
狼的保育階級是
近危（nt），當一分類單元未達到極危、
瀕危或者易危標準，但是在未來一段時間後，
接近符合或可能符合受威脅等級；
{{近危}}例如：棕熊， 灰狼。

所以狼應該是受保育的動物喔

----------


## 狼成破

我覺得
狼,不是一種可以關起來養的動物吧!
騰格里不會原諒他的罪的,
希望他們能夠自由.......

----------


## 浪之狼

狼是保育類動物吧@@ 除非照片上那些人是開動物園的(會有動物園的人把動物園的動物帶出來散步嗎==?)

----------


## 卡馬滋

看了之後心中就湧起一陣悲傷…
狼就是狼，
是一種自由自在的生物，
為甚麼要柱著他們？
這樣就不是狼…變成狗了…
要是以後狼以後忍受不了這種生活…
傷了那人…人類又只會將罪推在狼身上，
卻不會去想想自己做過些甚麼事！

----------


## Kit

:Crying or Very sad:  好可憐...
其實無論是狼是狗，所有動物都不應該被人養的啊...
被關著的感覺可不好受，讓牠們自由自在地生活，不是更好嗎?

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

竟敢軟禁狼，還要把牠們關著。把牠們當作狗嗎，即使牠們以往不是狗，但跟著人類始終會變成狗。養狼是不合法的，還要把相片放到網上，直是任意莽為。

----------


## 狼女

奇怪....
標題打錯了吧...

我明明只看到3條*狗*
不見3條*狼*阿.....

狼  是野外生存的那些
一旦被人養   那已經不是狼了......

----------


## 小步

看了有點心酸

如果住的不錯，那我覺得還好，至少當個小少爺 (捨?)

住那什麼地方，髒兮兮的   :Mad:  ，

養狼會羨慕嗎? 

一點都不會，我也沒看過真正的狼，從圖畫、故事書、小說來的。

狼跟狗不一樣的，狼還是生在森林還是比較好的 ˊ3ˋ+

狗狗 ~扔骨頭。

----------


## 月極停車場

如果拉 我說如果...

他已經失去了在野外生存的能力 

讓他放生在森林奔跑 只會死的更快而且

如果是這樣就可以諒解...

可是那也是養在動物中新吧...

犯法了八...

----------


## TYPHOON

牠們既然是荒野的守護神
就讓牠們在荒野中自由奔跑吧!
該死的飼主
你給我記著
為了炫耀而飼養狼是有罪的

----------


## 暗黑苍狼

感覺狼是不適合被拿來養的。對我來說，狼是一種傲氣不可有，傲骨不可無的生物。它們可以拿來當夥伴，朋友甚至親人！但是不要拿來當奴役吧。

----------


## Owla

靠!
這簡直是虐待!
當他們是狗阿?
看牠們那個樣子
也跟狗差不了多少了
真是令人痛心
象徵自由卻又失去自由...
實在是非常的諷刺

----------


## 小V狼

:Exclamation:     嗷?嗚!! (驚)
不不不...這一定是合成照片、這一定是合成照片!(謎之音:不要騙自己)
發現兩隻小狼只有鐵鍊沒有被拴住!!
快逃呀、快逃!!(謎之音:要逃到哪,又不認得路)
小v狼認為2隻小狼想和成狼在一起吧?!
攻擊那位飼主     咬他、咬他!!!
不要因為人類給你食物就留下來....
*"追求自由"*和"食物"在大自然都有啊!!

...會羨慕嗎?
如果說把鐵鍊、牆、房子、人類去掉
把背景換成草原
這樣才比較羨慕吧...

----------


## 風佐笨狼

一切都是建構在自由之上的，如果失去自由那麼就失去做任何事的權利
如果因為那些該死的人拿著刀阿槍阿，最後承服，那麼這匹狼將失去她原本永有的自尊，力量，還有....幸福，
*如果愛狼，就給他自由
如果愛狼，就讓他快樂
如果愛狼，就殺了飼主*


























(歐飛～最後一句是開玩笑滴)

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

千萬不要有養狼的想法!!
假如那隻狼是你~被拴住失去奔跑的自由~不知道會有什麼的想法!
即使陪她們散步.跑步~但是完完全全失去一個自由身~是多可憐的事!
不管多可愛多喜歡~千萬別讓她們失去自由~至少可以與他做友~但不是在城鎮或是自家~而是她們生存得森林.草原!!

----------


## tsume

嗯......
雖然的確真的很羨慕家裡有狼
不過一看到鐵鍊就真的不知道該說什麼......
況且還在這麼小的後巷, 感覺也髒西西......
有點像在養雞一樣......(拜託大家不要建議我這麼說)

果然
狼, 的確是
"可遠觀而不可褻玩焉"......
自由的狼才有那種威風和霸氣

----------


## 那岐

看了感覺很生氣...不知道為什麼

就像有人養虎養豹一樣

自以為了不起，怒



如果愛狼，就殺了飼主 



我笑了...... 

不過我潛意識想這麼做XD"

----------


## 悠竹星犬

狼就要在在草原上奔跑才是帥氣！！
養狼真的不對
狼並不像狗都被人給訓化
狼的野性風度才是我們愛好者的最愛阿!

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

> 狼就要在在草原上奔跑才是帥氣！！
> 養狼真的不對
> 狼並不像狗都被人給訓化
> 狼的野性風度才是我們愛好者的最愛阿!


説的很對~狗雖然是狼的演化~但依然不是狗~狼雖是狗的始祖~但卻不是像狗一樣~是用來養的!!

----------


## 惑狼

= =||拿來養~太危險了吧= =?沒錯~養一養都看幾眼都像狗狗了說= =

----------


## canislupus

恩...

個人認為那是狼犬~

有種犬種是犬跟狼交配而來的犬種

所以應該不是真正的狼 但是有狼的血統~

就如上面說的 狼自尊心很強

這樣的生活不適合狼

而且狼有野性 並不適合被飼養

個人見解...

----------


## zzz8519

如果我是那個主人我一定我會馬上把他們當場放生
x讓他們在街上跑x
應該是把他放回野外[適合的地方]
野生的狼才是最美的
這樣才有 孤高的感覺[是這樣嗎]

----------


## 信犬

我有查過YAHOO奇摩知識加，聽說養狼還要通過農委會認定許可，才可以合法扶養。
狼是一種自尊心很強的動物，據說被人養的狼活的時間比野外的狼還來的短，我想是因為他活的不開心吧！如果無法想像他自尊心的強度，那就把自己用鐵鍊拴在外面吧！他們雖然沒我們人類聰明，但依然是有感受的。
如果真的愛他們，就讓他們自由吧，把他瑣在固定的空間，就算有再多的食物、再好的生存環境，他們也不希望自己被人限制自己的行動。
狼原來那麼大....比我想像的還大好多，狼好帥喔，毛色好漂亮     0口0

----------


## 狼仔

這樣子只會讓他們變的像是狗了!!
狗也是狼訓服的吧!!
我好想潛入他家~把鐵鍊剪斷~(想太多)
然後跟他們說: 你們自由啦!!  

((  這傢伙.................................幹的好呀!!   )) 



                 = " =

----------


## 小風

狼跟本不適合給人養的～狼應該野地上奔跑　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　既然還用鐵鍊綁住...可惡的飼主

----------


## 小風

狼跟本不適合給人養的～狼應該野地上奔跑　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　既然還用鐵鍊綁住...可惡的飼主

----------


## 諾藍

再最後一張圖裡...
他的尾巴都蜷起來了
看起來就很害怕......

----------


## 弒犬

有鍊子.....
不稀奇啦
動物星球頻道有撥再美國有一個人她再她家蓋一個叢林裡面養的狼其中有些是快絕種的狼像墨西哥紅狼還有像西柏立亞灰狼都沒鍊子歐

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

可惡的傢伙!!! (怒吼) 
居然把狼抓起來去養
狼不屬於任何人
狼是屬於大自然的
人是沒權利把狼抓起來的
居然還綁住牠
就算是暫時收養的也不可以
混蛋!!!!!!!!!

沒自由的狼根本就不是一只真正的狼!
那只是一只大狗罷了!

----------


## 阿翔

怎可以用那該死的鐵鏈梱住翔的同伴!?
太可惡了！
失去自由的狼就不是狼，
簡直是變得連人類也不如！
把狼養在大大的動物園，
讓牠們有吃的有住的還有專人侍候翔也不管了，
但用鐵鏈梱住翔的同伴，
把牠們養在家裡就不行！
人類！
你以為這樣很有型嗎？
你以為這樣就代表你已馴服狼了嗎？
錯！
狼就是狼，
是絕不會服從你們這些人類的！
人類你們這些邪惡的生物給翔等著！
連畜生也不如的你們，
居然還敢說什麼「狼心狗肺」、
「狼子野心」!?
你們給翔等著著著著著著著著著著著著著著！
 :lupe_snarly:

----------


## ALEX

雖然你貼的圖圖
不見了但從其他人的話
就知道上面的圖大概是如何



還有狼王他的文章太久了
不太方便回
對不起了

----------


## 紐芬蘭白狼

大過分了,拿了牠自由,等同拿了牠生命!

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

養狼是很羨慕...不過被綁著 這樣有甚麼好的...
狼本來就該自由自在的奔跑於草原上阿!!!><
與其要綁著養...不如給牠們一個自由比較好

----------


## Holpless

這樣哪裡像狼?

這樣就像狗狗似的

狼是自尊心高的動物（說的好！！）

人家有一堆小狗狗　等著你們帶回家

你們這群傢伙不去養那些狗狗也就算了　還跑到野外抓狼養

欠不欠扁＝　＝＋

人類該檢討了　

你說我幹麻罵自己？　我是狼人阿　大哥（遭大家亂刀砍死）

雖然我也想養狼　但恐怕哪天它造反　我就死了＝　＝川

總而言之　狼是野生動物　不然狼這個字　放假的＝　＝？

還把它綁起來！？　來人！滿青十大酷刑伺候！

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

阿阿~ 真的是養狼耶~

不過
話說回來~
為什麼要把狼當成寵物呢??

真是太過分了..
又不是狗......

狼不是應該在野外
自由自在的奔跑呢~!!!!!

----------


## 嵐狐

養了很可能就會像<狼圖騰>裡面的結果
為了自己的安全
而讓它们廢了前程
那不是令人髮指而以
更讓飼主和狼痛不欲生
茍延纏喘的活下去不是很悲哀嗎  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 滄狼

第一張狼的眼神似乎有點...悲傷!?
那狼的眼神透露出絕不服輸的感覺...(被綁著的那隻)

----------


## 約伊茲的狼

狼就是應為自由才另人羨慕.
但看到這裡只覺得同情和心寒.
就期禱牠們能虫獲自由吧.

----------


## 大漠之狼

困獸的牢籠裡，鎖住了誰的靈魂。

相信不用明說的。恩..

----------


## 闇影龍

看著第二張照片

就知道主人根本就沒有好好的照顧牠們

瘦的跟什麼一樣    而且雙眼有點無神= =

----------


## Anfauglir

總覺得那些狼的眼神中透露著一種無奈…。
這樣失去自由地被綁著，囚禁著對他們來說應該是非常痛苦的罷。

說到這就想到先前朋友扔給我的一個影片，
雖然內容跟狼無關但中間有隻寵物(?)狼出場，大約在36秒的地方。
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NMyAbFmsb4&feature=relmfu&t=0m40s[/youtube]

（那位朋友有養一隻哈士奇，之前光看照片就覺得被萌殺了…  :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 亞格雷特

那些狼好可愛可是好可憐(當然至少比獵人獵殺好多了)
希望那個主人能夠給狼自由的空間
讓他們能自由活動
接著就能知道狼的帥氣之處(咦?)

----------


## 大神狼兒

我在思考...

那個飼主啥時會被咬死...？

養狼？飼主你是吃飽太閒嗎...？

快放他們自由啦！

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

看過狼圖騰的人都曉得 一匹狼 一日嚐過自由的味道 寧死也不肯不自由 


咬死他~咬死他~咬死他~咬死他~咬死他~咬死他~欺負我兄弟 小心我把你關在狗籠裡ˋˇˊ

----------


## 亞德爾

雖然我也想養 但是綁起來 感覺好狠心="=
狼就是要給牠自由 自由下的他們是最美的XXD

----------


## mitot4111

嗚嗚~~~小妹看了心真痛呢....
這樣還不如放了牠 還比較快樂
而且養久了就會失去原本的野性 
如果不想養了放回去不是很可憐嗎
毛色也失去光澤了

----------


## fdd2588

我也很想養狼+1

但是會失去野性吧

真的要養台灣不適合

因為環境跟空間就不能了  :Sad:

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

這樣被拴著沒甚麼好羨慕的吧...
如果是我的話(無自由寧吾死
我一定要抱著哈士奇睡!!
等我有錢有地方有房子的時候...

----------


## 晴森

被拴住的狼吃食人類給予的食物跟自由在草地奔馳狩獵的野狼哪種更加帥氣?想讓野狼快樂就選擇讓它自由吧!

----------


## 灰毛 蔔

這種養法跟蔔蔔想像得不太一樣呢
蔔蔔還以為是綁個項圈就放他們去森林，然後他們會自己回來吃飯 (炸
總覺得那些狼是透露著無助/無奈的眼神望向鏡頭
看起來就好悲傷
在這麼狹窄的空間還被鍊著.....

果然還是在大自然裡的狼比較好 (不負責任發言 (炸

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

在外面就糟受人類追捕,
成為人類的竉物可以生存下去,
但卻失去了靈魂。
果然,能活在這世上的只可以是人類和人類的竉物

----------


## 樂小狼

狼~嚮往奔跑! :P   畢竟是大自然動物!謝大大分享!

----------


## 狼-阿爾法

是啊 狼是有狼性的 好過分><

----------

